# New Holland 630 Hay Baler Problems



## mtidahog

Hello everyone i am glad to find this site as i have a great problem with my hay baler. The baler is a New Holland 630 bought new in 1990. I have been baling the hay the last 3 years since my step-dad got sick then died so i dont have lots of experience. The problem is the hay is getting thrown out the top of the baler and hung between the rollers and the belts, causing the belts to jump track. It is also coming out the top of the baler and sitting and hanging up on top the baler above where the twine sits. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks Bob
I have hay windrowed now and am trying to beat the rain.


----------



## michaelr73

if it does it only when starting a bale you are not starting a core. sometimes you can slow down and it will help but sometimes you can speed up to get a wad to start turning the core. this problem is usually worse on really dry hay


----------



## mtidahog

it seems to start a core but the spitting of hay to the front actually gets worse about mid bale or it was last nite. The hay is not bad dry actually the thick parts are still damp. I will try slowing down and see if that works.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Vol

Is the hay short in length like second cutting or are you still baling first?


----------



## mtidahog

It is the first cutting. grass is on the short side but thick


----------



## Vol

I experienced a very similar problem last year during second cutting(short hay). I had no problem with this years first cutting. What I discovered was that most of the hay was coming out on the edges of the bale chamber causing build up and belt jumping. I stayed more to the center of the windrows and moved to the edges of the windrows only briefly and was able to finish baling with no more belt problems. The bales were slightly barreled but not exceptionally. Maybe some of our other round baleing members can enlighten us both. Regards, Mike


----------



## mtidahog

Mike thanks for the info.


----------



## mtidahog

Well tried to use the baler again and got 1 bale finished and 1 half done. baler will not wrap bales tight so we are thinking about a new or lightly used baler. Maybe that will work better.


----------



## tommystunes

I have a 640 nh .When i experience similar problems I can reduce RPM and it seems to solve it.Another thing you may look at is how your baler attaches to the tractor.The baler needs to sit "level" ,not "down hill", if you can picture that.


----------



## mtidahog

I did try the reduced RPM and also slower gear but neither worked. Last year i used the same baler with no problems. Good news is we got a neighbor to finish baling just before the rain started. Just might get him to do all the baling for the next cutting then figure what to do with the baler.


----------



## sedurbin

Using a NH 644 baler in some really dry hay I slow the RPM to under 1500 and INCREASE the ground speed. These balers seem to like a heavy input of hay. I have also noticed the problem is worse when I am picking up the cut ends of the stems first as opposed to picking up the heads first. Conditioned or tedded hay is a little better than straight cut hay. All this helps but does not entirely solve the problem. Best solution, if you can do it, is to wait until the morning when the hay is a little damp from the dew and then it will bale with no problems.

Last week, here in Missouri, I baled some of the driest hay I have ever baled. Had to "git-er-done" it wasn't much fun.


----------



## tommystunes

When we first got our baler in 92,it sheared a key on the main roller. everything appeared to be working from the outside (without a bale),but loaded down,you could see the pulley turning and the shaft slipping.I honestly don't remember which pulley it was, but it had a large nut on it that you removed to remove the pulley and replace the key.


----------



## mtidahog

Thanks for the info. I will look the baler over and see if anything is out of place.


----------



## Crazytony88

mtidahog,

Did you fix your issue with your baler? I have the same proble with my 640. First year I do hay soo... I may be doing everything wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## mlappin

I've had what you guys are describing before on my old 644 in really short, light hay. Two things to solve the problem, wait till morning when the hay is still a little tough or like had been pointed out already, New Holland round balers love big rows so I've raked 4 or even 6 rows together before. I ran over 10,000 bales thru my old one and really only had problems a few times on really light hay or in real short wheat. Grass seems to be worse than alfalfa fwiw.


----------

